# calling US 1-800 numbers



## merlinthecat

Hello

Has anyone had any success in dialling 1-800 numbers in the US from Dubai? (specifically it is a bank service centre).

Thanks!

Merlin


----------



## w_man

As far as I know the 1-800 numbers are designed for North America. My Canadian bank has a 1-800 number when calling from within NA and then an international number (usually collect calls) if calling from other than the NA.

Could be wrong but I have never been able to call a 1-800 type of numbers from here.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have to use the work around and then you can dial thru all the voips. I know yahoo allows you to call 800 for free, and I think skype does as well. But wont dial directly. Since is 'illegal' to go around the government block, it isnt allowed to be discussed on here.


----------



## wanderingsalsero

I've not been able to use skype-out to call the US since I got here back in January. Is there a problem with Skype-Out that anybody is aware of?

art


----------



## mmasroor

I have been using Skype for 800 number and do not have any problem besides the voice quality issue


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

I use google phone.


----------



## creative4art

wanderingsalsero said:


> I've not been able to use skype-out to call the US since I got here back in January. Is there a problem with Skype-Out that anybody is aware of?
> 
> art


Skype out is blocked by the major ISP providers here... there is a get around... google it and you shall find


----------



## twowheelsgood

Does your card not have an 'international' number on the back of it you can call instead ? My Uk cards have numbers which are used when overseas so I would have hoped that US cards would have the same ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

creative4art said:


> Skype out is blocked by the major ISP providers here... there is a get around... google it and you shall find


I'm on Du home internet and Skype is working without an issue or workaround.


----------



## LesFroggitts

XDoodle****** said:


> I'm on Du home internet and Skype is working without an issue or workaround.


Do you mean Skype on a PC to PC call or one to an actual phone number in the destination country.

As far as I knew, the former is allowed but the latter not.


----------



## Simey

merlinthecat said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone had any success in dialling 1-800 numbers in the US from Dubai? (specifically it is a bank service centre).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Merlin


You can call 1-800 numbers. You will get a message saying that it isn't toll free and asking you to hang up if you don't agree to pay for the call. Otherwise they work just fine and exactly like any other US number.


----------

